# 2014 F250 plow truck/work truck MI



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

2014 F250 work truck. Bought new, owner operated. 23,400 miles. Western MVP3 8.6 plow comes with it. Ziebart protected with yearly maintenance/undercoating. Basic work truck... power windows, locks, power/heated mirrors, shift on the fly 4x4, tow package,
plow prep package. 6.2L gasser. Mild tune with K&N air filter. No issues whatsoever. Bed liner. This is used as a plow truck mainly, with little summer use. At this time, not wanting to separate plow from truck. $30k obo. Text only please. 248 820-7234


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Plow came new with truck. Installed by NBC Truck.


----------

